# My own Animation videos



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I'm proud to present my Animation videos that I have been making for 5 years already.

It was always been fun to me to create stories and narratives, with my own aesthetics and takes to it. I always found enjoyment in building up the story from the simple and later on becoming more mysterious and complicated as it progresses.

Hollywood action movies and Anime have been my main inspiration to start making those Animations.

Here, see those latest Animations:


----------

